# Herbicide Calvary??



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We could use some help.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/when-will-the-herbicide-cavalry-arrive-naa-chris-bennett/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Given my limited knowledge of botany, I'm of the opinion we need somewhere between 3 and 5 weed control mechanisms that are 95%+ effective. Glyphosate is one example, but I think we need at least 2-4 non-selectives more that have completely different modes. And need to be cost comparative.

My thinking: Nature is very good at adapting to repeated stresses and using the same control mechanism repeatedly over any period of time will cause the surviving plants/animals to profligate.

Because Monsanto has dominated the marketplace, they have had no reason to develop alternatives. Further, competitors cannot afford to develop competitive products. Perhaps antitrust actions would be appropriate (if there were any antitrust sheriffs in town any more.)

Also, no till is certainly beneficial and economically advantageous in many ways. In this area, tillage is severally restricted by the USDA, but perhaps appropriate application of periodic tillage, used to bury the seed bank deeply, might work.

Also, the corn/bean rotation in this area just does not make practical sense to me. I am of the opinion that there needs to be at least three more crops in the rotation that use different chemical controls than glyphosate.

But....what do I know? Just thinking....

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I think it does look like a problem . When you talk tillage ,I think a moldboard plow would help , but any type of minimum tillage like just discing makes things worse.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

endrow said:


> I think it does look like a problem . When you talk tillage ,I think a moldboard plow would help , but any type of minimum tillage like just discing makes things worse.


I was thinking of plowing---maybe once every 5 years.

Ralph


----------

